# Subscription Info for Puritan Reformed Journal



## dannyhyde (Nov 13, 2008)

In case you missed my other post, the Puritan Reformed Journal 1 (2009), a new, bi-annual journal from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary (issues in Jan/July) and edited by Dr. Joel Beeke, is set to be in-print in December.

Subscriptions are available for $20 per year (2 issues). For ordering information, go to: Publications - PRTS

Below is a table of contents for your consideration:
____________________

*TABLE OF CONTENTS*

_INTRODUCTION_
God-Centered Theology in the Ministry of the Word.—Joel R. Beeke

_BIBlICAL STUDIES_ 
Bright Shadows: Preaching Christ from the Old Testament.—David Murray

Atoning Blood: The Command Against Eating Blood.—Johnny Serafini

Ezra as a Model of Continuing Reformation.—Gerald Bilkes

_HISTORICAL THEOLOGY_
Regeneration and Faith According to Two British Reformed Confessions.—Michael A. G. Haykin

The Christology of Adolphe Monod.—Antoine Theron

_CHURCH HISTORY_
The Principle and Practice of Preaching in the Heidelberg Catechism.—Daniel R. Hyde

Andrew Willet and the Synopsis Papismi.—Randall J. Pederson

John Murray and the Godly Life.—John J. Murray

_PASTORAL MINISTRY_
God-Centered Adult Education.—Joel R. Beeke

Ministerial Pride.—Richard Baxter

Pastoral Counseling in the Twenty-First Century for Illness, Disease, and Death.—Christopher Bogosh

_BOOK REVIEWS_


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr. Beeke notified me that Volume 1 of the Puritan Reformed Journal is now in-print!

For ordering/subscription info, go here: Publications - PRTS


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2008)

I see it is now available at the RHB website too.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I see it is now available at the RHB website too.



Just ordered from RHB.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 18, 2008)

Ordered mine from RHB as well.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, that's two for sure that bought it...both Baptists.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I see it is now available at the RHB website too.



Thanks, Andrew.

I just received my author copy. It looks great and the content does as well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2008)

Danny,
I confess I've been too busy with CPJ to pay attention to this new journal. What format have they adopted?


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 25, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Danny,
> I confess I've been too busy with CPJ to pay attention to this new journal. What format have they adopted?



Hi Chris,

I forgot to respond. It is a trade-paperback type of style. Nowhere near as elegant as CPJ, of course!


----------

